# Betta fry 5-6 weeks old CT (update) as well as my other 2 batches of fry



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*.:CT FRY 5 weeks old:. busy feeding *


































*.:HM/CT (halfsuns) FRY 2-3 weeks old these are lucky to be alive their dad ate most of the eggs before i realised :|:.*



















*.:Other batch of CT babies from the blue female same father as the first:.*


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

my 6 week old babies i suspect got some velvet or ick :/ i saw one with some whitish dots this morning ...i treated them for botth ..although they seem to be fine..last thing i want is a huge outbreak..


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Baby fishie cuteness over load! The more I read on here the more my will power is diminished. To think I was never a fish person before my little abandoned rescue guy. Sheesh...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea they are relly cute i just fed them


----------

